# My first lathe



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 8, 2016)

I have taken the first step and purchased my first lathe

I would appreciate any suggestions on what to get next


----------



## magpens (May 9, 2016)

Please tell us more about the lathe.

What to get next ? . Do you have lathe tools ? . How about a grinder to sharpen them ? 
A face mask for protection ?


----------



## Dalecamino (May 9, 2016)

A drill press with 2-1/4 inch throw or, learn to drill on the lathe. A bandsaw to cut blanks with is nice but not absolutely necessary. Take a look in the Library for the new tutorial by Dan Masshardt. Tells you what you need to turn pens. :wink:


----------



## Cmmarshall (May 9, 2016)

I guess it kind of depends on what you plan to turn. 

For pens you need a mandrel, basic lathe tools, drill and bits, sander or pen mill. 

For bowls you need a nice chuck. And those are not cheap. 

For spindles, a dead center spindle chuck will get you started. 

Stock up on sandpaper starting at 120 grit all the way to some micro mesh 12000.  

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## JimB (May 9, 2016)

Cmmarshall said:


> I guess it kind of depends on what you plan to turn.
> 
> For pens you need a mandrel, basic lathe tools, drill and bits, sander or pen mill.
> 
> ...



You don't need a chuck to turn bowls. A faceplate and a piece of wood for a waste block is all that is needed.


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 9, 2016)

I did get some tools with lathe.

I have a table saw and my wife has a scroll saw.

I was hoping to drill my blanks on the lathe, should be cheaper than buying a drill press.

Seems like Nova g3 is the way to go.

I also saw a video on a mandrel that was unique all I can remember that it cost $110.00

Sandpaper and I am looking for cheap blanks to practice on.

Super glue to finish forgot other finish options.

I  have safety glasses, shop Vac I hope to use as dust collector 

What about a pen press?

Bushings? Not sure what to look for 

Pen kits how do you tell a quality kit at a fair price?

Pricing want is fair? I was thinking my cost x 4.

 1/4 for parts, 1/4 for overhead, 1/4 to reinvest and 1/4 for beer

I thank everyone for your input


----------



## JimB (May 9, 2016)

You need a way to sharpen your tools. I have the slow speed grinder from Woodcraft and the Wolverine setup and a couple diamond hones. many people have this setup but there are others. Some use a belt sander for sharpening. 

I have the same tools as you do from HF. Bought them 8 years ago and still use them for pens and other small spindle work. FYI, do not use them for bowls. They are for spindle work only.


----------



## Cmmarshall (May 9, 2016)

While you can turn a bowl without a chuck, I feel much safer with a chuck. 

Also, those tools will need sharpened soon after use. I have a set of them and they are definitely not hss.  But I do use mine all the time for pens. A grinder is a great investment and you can get an el cheapo.  I use a home made sharpening jig as opposed to the wolverine. (Only because I couldn't afford one at first, but now because it works flawlessly). 

As for cheap blanks, I started with a piece of teak I have had for a long time. By you can use oak, maple or any other hard wood. Home Depot has some cheap oak you can cut to blank size for practice and it is cheaper than buying blanks online or at the local woodworking store. 

To start, slim lines are inexpensive and help build skill. I think I paid $1.70 per kit from csusa online for 20 kits of different colors.  Rockler sells them for $3.99. 

As for a pen press, I don't own one. You can use clamps to start. You can get inserts (or turn them) for the lathe to become a pen press, or build your own. I made mine from wood from a video I saw on YouTube. Made my own centering jig for drilling too. 

Good luck!


----------



## stonepecker (May 9, 2016)

And if you send me you address ...... I will send you at no charge a small flat rate box of blanks for you to start with.

Glad to welcome you into the fold.  Enjoy the hobby.


----------



## IowaBob (May 9, 2016)

There is a Rockler store in Strongville and a Woodcraft store in Cleveland East. I would suggest yo make the trip there and they will be more than glad to help. Rockler has demos each sat. Check their website for more info.


----------



## JimB (May 9, 2016)

Cmmarshall said:


> While you can turn a bowl without a chuck, I feel much safer with a chuck.
> 
> Also, those tools will need sharpened soon after use. I have a set of them and they are definitely not hss.  But I do use mine all the time for pens. A grinder is a great investment and you can get an el cheapo.  I use a home made sharpening jig as opposed to the wolverine. (Only because I couldn't afford one at first, but now because it works flawlessly).
> 
> ...



The tools are HSS. Why don't you think they are? What do you think they are?


----------



## wyone (May 9, 2016)

It might be tough to drill blanks on that lathe.  I do not think the tailstock has a removable center, at least the one i had that was like that did not.  Most now have a Morse Taper 2 on both the headstock and tailstock, which makes it easier to find accessories.  I don't that that lathe has MT2 on either end.  But not to say you cannot have a lot of fun with it.  Enjoy


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 9, 2016)

I have a bench grinder, lathe came with sanding disc on end and 8 piece chisel set that has never been used.

I do have safety glasses, shop vac I am hoping to rig up for dust collection, Table saw, scroll saw and other stuff I am not sure wast would come in handy.

a friend is giving me a digital micrometer.

I know the lathe has #2MT though I have no clue what that means but from what I have read I can tell it is important.

I know I need a chuck but not sure what is a fair price or which one so many options.

I do want to turn pens ut I do not want to limit myself either

also watched a video on something called an A881 live center that also looks the way to go.

So itching to get started but want to make smart choices


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 9, 2016)

Wayne T. Moynihan
1155 Wallace Ave SE 
Massillon OH 44646

Thanks


----------



## robutacion (May 9, 2016)

Mrgoodwrwnch520 said:


> I did get some tools with lathe.
> 
> I have a table saw and my wife has a scroll saw.
> 
> ...



Hahahahah, I like the way you think...!:wink::biggrin:

Those lathes are great to start learning wood turning but, they lack of speed variations (lowest and highest) and accuracy however, you can still do great work with it.

I suggest you grab a round or square piece of wood (about 2" is plenty), put it in between centres and test those tools you have there.  Some come quite sharp from factory but some other not so much so, you will need a good white diamond coated disc/wheel for a bench grinder, sharpening your tools will be something you will need do all the time so, if you don't have one, try to get one and a good wheel, you then can think about chucks and other accessories that you may need depending on what you want to turn.

Good luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## magpens (May 9, 2016)

Your picture seems to show the tailstock only, and it does not look like it will take a live center (which is on your list of needs).
You will also need your tailstock to accept a Jacobs chuck (preferrably with MT2 arbor) if you are going to drill on your lathe.

Bushings? . When you buy your pen kits buy bushings to match. . All pen kit vendors sell them.

You mentioned a mandrel for $110. . Sounds way too expensive for a pen-turning mandrel. . Be careful what you buy.
Check out mandrels at Woodcraft:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/141469/2-mt-mandrel.aspx


----------



## Curly (May 10, 2016)

Your tail stock does take a Morse Taper of some kind. Likely a #2, one of the sizes in the series. What the tail stock doesn't have is a self ejecting feature that most lathes come with to push out the Morse Taper attachments. The way you remove them on your lathe is to tap in a wedge specially made to fit the slot in the threads. If your extras that came with the lathe didn't include the wedge it can be bought from any supplier selling metal machining tools like Grizzly. They are cheap. The tools mentioned by others (centers and drill chucks) have the Morse Taper attached to hold them in the tail stock


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks I will definitely check them.out


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 10, 2016)

I checked to make sure it said MT2 on it before I bought it

However it might only be on the drive side I am concerned about the tail side


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 10, 2016)

Can the tail be adapted for easier changing out of parts with out breaking the bank?


----------



## Curly (May 10, 2016)

Mrgoodwrwnch520 said:


> Can the tail be adapted for easier changing out of parts with out breaking the bank?



Nope. The taper removal tool is what you want.


----------



## Robert Taylor (May 10, 2016)

It looks like you are not very far from me. I am just east of the Akron/Canton airport. If you would like, send me a private message and you may come to visit and/or hands-on experience. Bob


----------



## KenV (May 10, 2016)

Wayne,

The good news the lathe has a lot of capacity.  The bad news is the vendor has a reputation for some wide variations in precision and consistency.  If you got it new, you can return it if flawed, if purchased used, you may need to learn some "work arounds".

Finding a local turning group will be a help, or finding a local Turner to help you get started is good for fast learning.   Woodcraft and Rockler stores often have classes.


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 15, 2016)

I want to thank Curly for the tail stock wedge lead I ordered mine today.

Stonepecker for the blanks

Robert Taylor for the offer to come over and get some hands on experience

I did go to a meeting of wood turning club on Saturday was way lost the stuff they were doing I had no idea was possible thanks again for the info

I am trying to decide what chuck to go with for drilling blanks and tuning, I do so look forward to making pens but also do not want to limit myself 

I have been looking at the Grizzly T10808 listed at $170.00 this looks like a good option to me but I know next to nothing.

I don't know if Dave Wells is on here I thank you for talking to me at the meeting and all the info it was nice meeting you and your son I believe that Grizzly set is the one he told me about

Well this turned into a book so I guess that's all for now


----------



## Magicbob (May 15, 2016)

Welcome from beautiful Akron, Ohio.

I too will extend an offer to visit (I'll send you home with a ton of free stuff)
We have a very active IAP group here in NE Ohio, we normally meet every other month at Hartville Hardware, but our June meeting will be at Bob Jackson's home/shop, in Elyria, it's our annual cook out. PM me for my phone number and I can give you details.

My advice at this point is:
Do not buy anything yet, meet with me or Bob Taylor, or come to our cook out first.
Every one in our group is very nice and we love to help new turners get started, and most of us have stuff laying around, that we would love to share, could save ya a ton of money.


----------



## mark james (May 15, 2016)

Welcome from Medina!

I will join Robert Taylor and Magicbob in inviting you to visit, as well as encouraging you to come to our local meetings - Next month we are making a mess of Bob Jackson place 

We look forward to seeing you.

June 25:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f84/june-cook-out-140627/


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 20, 2016)

I hope I already thanked you for the blanks?

I am still practicing on scrap wood before I turn a blank 

I will let you know how they turn out.


----------

